# Javascript Variable suchen und ersetzen



## fksandros (16. Jul 2004)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

wie kann ich die bereits vorher definierte und ausgegebene

var category0 = "FD9800";

mit einem anderen Javascript  verändern so das die ausgegebenen Werte diesem Wert entpricht? 


grüße
fksandros


----------



## bygones (16. Jul 2004)

*Java != JavaScript*
wird verschoben !!


----------



## Gast (18. Jul 2004)

fksandros hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich die bereits vorher definierte und ausgegebene
> 
> var category0 = "FD9800";
> 
> mit einem anderen Javascript  verändern so das die ausgegebenen Werte diesem Wert entpricht?



Sehr wischiwaschi !!! Warum soll ein anderes JavaScript eine Variable so verändern, dass sie dann wieder dem Wert entspricht? Das ist etwa so, als ob ich einen fünfzig Euroschein so gewechselt haben möchte, dass ich zum Schluß wieder einen fünfzig Euroschein habe. Klasse !

Es sieht so aus, als ob du in der Variable eine Farbe festhälst. Wenn Du diese Farbe bereits irgendwie in HTML umgesetz hast (beispielsweise als Hintergrund), musst du das entsprechende Style ändern. Ansonsten gilt, globale Variablen sind in allen JavaScripts der gleichen Seite gültig, kannst sie also überall ändern, einer anderen Variablen übergeben und tun und lassen was du willst.

Gruß
Clemens


----------

